
Y Combinator made it into FontAwesome - zebra
http://fontawesome.io/icon/y-combinator/
======
minimaxir
That has been in Font Awesome since the beginning.

~~~
zebra
I'm not sure - YC icon is in the section "66 New Icons in 4.4" (latest
version)

